# Scrap for Sale



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 27, 2016)

Pentium pro x 9
Intel pentium double side gold x 1
Intel 486 x 1
Intel 586 x 1
Intel Ceramic cpu x 6
Amd Ceramic x 4
Cyrix M 2 x 1
Intel fiber cpu mix 82
Intel pentium Black cpu x 9
Intel Cpu ic P 8086 x1
white gold plated ic x 1, 
z 80 cpu ic x4, 
mix ic + plcc's x13
Intel Slad Processor x 14
Intel ic i486 SX x1
Intel ic i910 x1
Intel Mobile Pentium CPU (laptop cpu) x2 
intel p4 x 20



Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 27, 2016)

is it listed on ebay?


----------



## m.iftikhar447 (Nov 27, 2016)

no, only on this forum. may be later i shall be post it on ebay 

Sent from my A8 using Tapatalk


----------

